# Is the Denon DVP-602CI a good buy for your home theater?



## IamTheDude (Dec 29, 2010)

Any info on this product will help.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Here is a link for it but I did not know they did a seperate Video Processor tbh...:scratch:

 Denon Dvp602ci 

It uses the Realta HQV processor for video duties so it mus be pretty decent as that is one of the best used in market today, and is also used in the Higher end AVR models.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

And here is just a quick overview of what it does...

The Denon DVP-602CI can significantly improve the video performance of even high-end home theaters. Its Emmy-winning digital video processing upconverts standard- and high-def video sources to resolutions as high as 1080p. And its switching capabilities make it easy to improve the picture quality of multiple sources while conveniently running just a single HDMI cable to your HDTV. 

What a video processor can do for your home theater

Very few HDTVs are really good at upconverting standard-definition video sources like regular satellite and cable TV signals. And none can match the sophisticated design and sheer processing power of Denon's DVP-602CI processor/switcher. Its acclaimed Realta™ HQV video processing engine transforms standard-def video to near-HD quality. The versatile DVP-602CI also lets you choose from a wide range of video output resolutions to match the native resolution of virtually any HDTV, projector, or PC monitor. 

Realta HQV's awesome processing power

The Silicon Optix Realta HQV chip provides state-of-the-art video processing that, until recently, was only available in professional video equipment. Think of it as a $60,000 broadcast-grade video processor box on a single chip. It puts a bundle of cutting-edge technologies at your fingertips to improve any video source, whether it's analog or digital, SD or HD, interlaced or progressive scan. With the ability to perform over one trillion calculations per second, Realta HQV can improve images pixel by pixel — even high-def sources. 

Here are just a few of Realta's image-improving capabilities: 

Motion-adaptive deinterlacing: The HQV chip converts interlaced video to progressive-scan for smoother playback, whether the original source was film or video. A multi-directional diagonal filter detects and corrects lines on a per-pixel level to eliminate "jaggies" and stair-stepping artifacts without blurring edges. 

Detail enhancement: While virtually all TVs and video components offer some type of detail enhancement or sharpening capability, these controls are often unsophisticated, resulting in pictures with noise or "halos" surrounding on-screen objects. HQV's approach is both more conservative and more refined. When applied in conjunction with Realta's digital scaling technology, standard-def video approaches HD quality. 

4D noise reduction: Video noise can be part of the original recording, or get added during post-production editing or video compression. HQV's motion-adaptive and noise-adaptive filters work at the pixel level to remove analog and MPEG video noise and artifacts without reducing detail, for a clear, natural-looking picture. 

Six HDMI inputs accommodate a full suite of high-def sources
As the number of HDMI-equipped components expands, home theater fans are finding that many TVs don't have enough HDMI inputs. The DVP-602CI is a versatile high-def audio/video switcher with six 1080p-capable HDMI inputs. It can handle a variety of video sources, from the latest Blu-ray players and high-def video game consoles to your trusty VCR. The processor has two HDMI outputs, so you can even feed a second HDTV in another room.


----------



## IamTheDude (Dec 29, 2010)

IamTheDude said:


> Any info on this product will help.


I have the denon 5308ci so are you saying it would be a good fit for my system?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

IamTheDude said:


> I have the denon 5308ci so are you saying it would be a good fit for my system?


No, because the Video processing will probably be on par with the chipset found in your AVR as the big Denon has the same Realta HQV processing.


----------



## IamTheDude (Dec 29, 2010)

IamTheDude said:


> I have the denon 5308ci so are you saying it would be a good fit for my system?


Thank you very much for the info you helped me out very much.


----------

